# Mules Relief, a Stomper based critter project



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK I know I need another engine like a hole in my head but Mik’s cool traction engine bash perked my interest and the Muse began speaking to me, but the final straw was the article in the latest Industrial and Mining Annual form Uncle Russ showing the unbelievable model of the Oregon Pony. Once I had read thru the article and studied the pics the louder the Muse spoke to me. Then I looked back at a topic on the GR forum about a neat little Stomper based loco bash that used a HLW gondola for the body. As I sat down at my bench I took an inventory, Stomper drive, ready to go, spare HLW body, check, fuel bunker, yep, front half of cheeser Xmas train left over from last bash, steam dome & stack from the junk box, check, also from the Xmas train, Boiler, Hmmm Boiler….there’s the caveat, no plumbing pipes, no dowels, errrr…maybe this wont happen, Hmmm then I noticed the plastic tube case my AC glue nibs came in was about the right size, maybe if I use a balsa block for the firebox….


…when the Muse hits me with the Baseball Bat it can rather hurt:


A short Time later, the "Mules Relief" is taking shape: 








As of today, its almost ready for paint, just haven’t taken pics yet


BTW No its not missing a smokebox, its the clear plastic of the nib tube and, Yes that red circle is the lid of the nib container. 


PS to Mik, DON’T go buying that magazine by Uncle Russ, or like me you’ll be adding at least two more projects to the dogpile of projects. I’m trying hard to find reason NOT to do the ultra neat Iron Works engine that was in the same article.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Stomper bashes. I think mine is still up at dad's, had to split it for 32mm gauge, and only used two wheels as it was added to the rear of a white metal AMT 1932 Ford kit. Built a wood box body for the rear, nice little "green goose". 

Fun stuff back in the 1980s.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just about done:














only need to add the water feed pipes and one more steps, if I can find one!


Still debating to add a roof or not, I kinda like it topless.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it. Back-to-the-future-retro. Go topless, don't cover natural beauty.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Painted and weathered, Angry Beaver Logging Rwy #2:














Just need to find some twigs in the yard to split for the wood load and eventually add couplers, but those are minor. 


Well thats about it.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah Vic 

Another great "Gone Loco" 

But you need to give that guy a coal dust wash. He much to clean to be operating that mechanical mule. 

Randy


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

nice weathering!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

looks great! maybe you can spray some rust on the plastic track


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok I'm cornfused...first the stack was two toned (siver and copper) and then all gold, I was going to ask how you did that, yet now it's painted over? 

Looks great! 

John


----------

